# Goat milking system suggestions



## mpequignot (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a milking system for my small, yet expanding, herd and am finding it very difficult to obtain reviews for the milkers that I have found online. Currently I am considering the 1 Goat NuPulse Bucket Milker Complete from Hamby Dairy. Has anyone used this model or would you have a comparable portable option that is reliable and also manageable for me and about 6 Dairy goats? I will be doubling the number of milkers next year so i'm also looking for a model that can be either a 1 or 2 goat system. 

Thanks in advance for any reviews, insight or information!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look at Perry's Milkers.


----------



## mpequignot (Jan 1, 2013)

*Perry's milkers*

Do you have the 120 or 60? Have you used it for awhile and if so have you had to replace any parts or have substantial fixes? I just talked to the owner of the company and he said that the pulsator on the 60 would need a rebuild kit every couple of months......although he said this is simple enough to do and they provide all parts at cost idk if it's worth it in the long run. 
HOWEVER, I would like the option to possibly milk a cow with it in the future and the 60 is the only machine that is versatile between both species. 
What are your thoughts and experience with your Perry milker?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the DP120. I have only replaced all the hoses and the teat things (mind is blank on the name) annually.


----------



## ZiggyNC (Apr 16, 2013)

Take a good look at the capralite from Registers Goat supply. It can be setup to milk two at a time. http://goatsupplies.netfirms.com/

I highly recommend them. I have two of them - 1 for shows and one for home as a backup.


----------



## fivefoldfarms (Apr 18, 2013)

We have two of the Hamby systems. Love them! We use and older Surge Vacuume pump but the milkers are great. They did have one of the nupulse on sale a bit ago, that's when we bought the second. They are a very good company to work with and shipment was pretty fast. Would suggest using individual milkers if you want to weigh each doe and milking. The two does at one system makes it difficult to do this unless you spend more money on milk meters! Hope that helps!


----------

